# 1963 326/336 will later heads fit that block?



## danthepontiacman (Jul 5, 2008)

1963 326/336 will later heads fit that block? liek can you take the heads and intake from say a 325 hp gto 389 and put on a 1963 326 or has it really is a 336? i know its a one year engen and its diffrent from the 64-67 326s but is the block the same family, like you know the heads and intakes will interchnage on 326/350/389/400/421/428/455 so will thay also fit the 63 326?


----------



## danthepontiacman (Jul 5, 2008)

or does anyone know?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I think they might fit, but the rockers are oiled through the lifters/push rods on the newer heads and through an oil passage in the head and the rocker studs on the older ones. So to do the swap you would also need the lifters, push rods, guide plates, rocker arms and nuts.
Someone can correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## danthepontiacman (Jul 5, 2008)

well i dont own one right now but i would like to get one since thare so one of a kind that year but i dont want one i cant doctor up, you know what i mean?


----------

